# Have you ever heard anyone say it smells like food?



## d681 (Aug 31, 2007)

This is for people with leaky gas/FBO.

In 2010, I was doing a group project for my class (my group met up in a small room in the library) and I sat down at a table in a small room about 5 minutes before everyone came. Then everyone else came and a few minutes later, a guy said "do you guys smell that? It smells like spices, I think rosemary".

Recently, I was in class (about 25 people), and people were commenting about how throughout the whole class, there was a constant smell of French fries or something salty and greasy. Apparently it spread throughout the whole class. I was sitting in the corner of the room.

Both times, I wasn't able to smell anything.

Have you ever had this before (a French fries or spice smell or some other food smell) and have not been able to smell it? Or is it only complaints of a fecal odor?

If it's only fecal odor, does it ever spread throughout the whole classroom (or whatever room you're in)? Or is it just confined to a local area?

Also, have you ever been in a situation where everybody could smell something except for you?


----------



## flatulence1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

I have similar when I eat fat food, it seems to "ooze" from me. Not really the ordinary fecal smell, or fart smell, but almost oozing. I am sure if I eat a lot of french fries it would ooze french fries about me.


----------



## JMH91 (Apr 16, 2014)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Olfactory_reference_syndrome


----------



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

yes, my boss said once "does someone keep dropping the bait?", geordie slang for fart. then he said "...or has someone got food? smells like someones been eating dog biscuits"



JMH91 said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Olfactory_reference_syndrome


how is that relevant?


----------



## JMH91 (Apr 16, 2014)

how is it not relevant?


----------



## Alli Rami (Nov 12, 2013)

it happens, because of the indigestion of food due to the lack of enzymes


----------



## ludovic (Sep 18, 2014)

JMH91 said:


> how is it not relevant?


Are you a comedian? Maybe you should be.

I think it's rather insulting to suggest that your friends here are deluded. Unless you are trying to lighten the mood with some comedy in which case I can sort of understand, although I don't approve.

I found the wikipedia article mildly interesting. But I do know for a fact that people can smell my incontinence. Fortunately it is normally described as being a "sweaty smell" rather than a sh*tty smell. But I'm determined to fix it.


----------



## grumpytum (Sep 12, 2014)

I don't think the smell (of food or other things) comes from me but yes sometimes others will say they can smell something when I can't. However, I have a very poor sense of smell due to sinus/hayfever type problems. I always have the dilemma when I do a quiet fart - should I or shouldn't say "pardon me". If it does smell then am I being rude for not apologising & everyone trying to work out who is the culprit. If it doesn't smell then I'm only drawing unnecessary attention to it and myself. It has to be pretty darned ripe before I can smell it myself.


----------

